# Seiko strap replacement.



## Matt6r (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm looking for a leather or fabric strap for the triple lug type of end fittings on a seiko sndc79p1. Sorry can't get a pic on here. Anyone suggest where to get one? Thanks.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Matt6r said:


> I'm looking for a leather or fabric strap for the triple lug type of end fittings on a seiko sndc79p1. Sorry can't get a pic on here. Anyone suggest where to get one? Thanks.


 Do you mean this?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it not just straight lugs then, or is that middle piece part of the case?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Is it not just straight lugs then, or is that middle piece part of the case?


 Well here's the spec?

*

*

Model: SNDC79P1

Band Material: Stainless Steel

Band Width: 20mm

Band Length: Men Standard

Clasp: Fold Over Clasp with Push Button

Case Material: Stainless Steel

Case Size Thickness: 10 millimetres

Case Size Diameter: 43 millimetres

Dial Color: Black

Display Type: Chronograph

Item ShapeRound: Shape

Bezel Material: Stainless Steel

Bezel Function: Tachymeter

Crystal: Hardlex

Movement Type: Japanese Quartz

Calendar Type: Date

Water Resistant Depth: 100 Meters


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> Well here's the spec?
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 So a normal 20mm lug then? What's a triple lug?


----------



## Matt6r (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi all,

Yes that's the watch.

The centre piece is part of the case.

There is a pin or tube running through the 3 lugs rather than a spring bar.

Thanks.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

It looks like a proprietary strap is needed to me from seiko.


----------



## Matt6r (Feb 10, 2017)

Is this just direct from seiko or do other vendors sell similar & cheaper


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

I have no idea myself. Try this link, all i can really think off.

https://www.cousinsuk.com/category/watch-straps


----------



## Matt6r (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I've sent a message to cousins with the case numbers, see what they come up with. I've been trawling ebay for something but no lick yet.

Cheers, Matt.


----------

